# Help me buy a LED smart TV (32 ") to complete my Home Theatre & Network



## rkumbhar (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Have a look at my home network :
*i51.tinypic.com/de7bkg.jpg

It currently consists of:
A desktop connected by wire to router
A Laptop connected wirelessly to router.

Now I need to buy a LED smart TV (32 inch strictly), any brand, budget max 50 K. 

This is what I plan to have and plan to do:
1. This is obvious that LED should support full HD (1080p)
2. It should be smart TV, my requirement are that it should be able to play audio/video content from the network. Even if it couldn't have internet apps (like panasonic/ samsung has) it would be fine. I can access that via CPU connected to LED, which I have described next.
3. I am also planning to connect the CPU directly to the LED , so as to save space at home and enjoy PC on big screen (movies/ game etc)
4. I also heard that TV can access network wirelessly. Is that possible that network can be accessed wirelessly? If yes, I also heard that a wireless dongle has to be purchased for same. Again, if yes, whats the price of same?
5. Also as mentioned above regarding PC connection, the TV should have VGA port, HDMI port, ample no of USB ports
6. As seen in diagram, I also have a 5.1 setup. Though I can connect it to the CPU which has 5.1 sound card, can the same speakers be connected to LED? Do they support 5.1 setup?

Whoaa..thats a lot of requirement.. Kindly help me in selecting one nice LED for same.

Thanks 

Rahul


----------



## noob (Sep 25, 2011)

bump....


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 25, 2011)

I would suggest u to go for samsung UA5900EA, that is the best one...


----------



## rkumbhar (Sep 26, 2011)

@arrorant:
I cannot find the specified model on site. Can you please provide me with link ....


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 27, 2011)

samsung UA32D5900EA and UA32D5900VR are the same models.I hope u don't get confused by that


----------



## rkumbhar (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks
but what abt the wifi dongle for TV..whats the cost of that ...


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 28, 2011)

The above listed model is a smart tv and has inbuilt wifi so u dont need to buy a dongle btw it costs around .5k i think


----------



## rkumbhar (Sep 28, 2011)

Wireless LAN Adapter Support 	Yes (Customer need to buy Adapter) 


the tech specs is showing me the above requirement ..


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to store near you and enquire about it but as per my knowledge smart tvs have inbuilt wifi


----------

